# from castrol syntec to Elf/total syntec



## Beersix (Oct 19, 2007)

This might sound weird but i wanted to know if anybody could tell me if this ever happened before. My engine light has been on for about 6 months now and replaced o2 sensors and maf sensor twice already. Today, I did an oil change on my car but this time I used elf/total 5/40 rather than my usual 5/40 castrol syntec. I drove the car around for a couple of miles and noticed that the engine light went away. I find this weird, how can an oil change make a difference? I usually change my oil every 5000 miles the only thing that I did different this time was use a different brand oil. By the way the elf total seems to be much cleaner and thicker than the castrol. From now on I'm gonna be using elf!


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Highly unlikely that the brand of oil caused the check engine light to go out.
The Check engine light will illuminate when the tail pipe emissions no longer meet federal (or california) emissions.
That is the only purpose for that light. And if course if any sensor goes bad, it will affect the emissions in some way.
What ever is causing the light to go on, is probably on the verge of dying. I can assure you there is still a soft code stored in the ECM.


----------



## Beersix (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (fixmy59bug)*

I replaced a bad maf and I did fix the problem for a week. There's no other codes stored. The oil change seem to have helped some how.


----------

